# atv2 et XBMC plantage après 5 min de video



## jice69 (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'une ATV2 depuis quelques mois, je l'ai aussitot jailbreaker avec Seaosonpass. Tout se passait à merveille jusqu'il y a qques jours! Je précise que l'ATV2 est en vers 4.2.2 (j'avais désactivé les MAJ). 
Donc depuis quelques jours lorsque je regarde une video l'ATV plante après 5 minutes, écran noir, comme si elle redémarrait et me revoilà à l'écran d'acceuil. Lorsque je relance la video peu importe à quel endroit, elle replante après 5 minutes!
J'ai également essayé via airvideo sur mon iphone et airplay sur l'ATV et pareil, après 5minutes on redémarre.
Pour finir je précise que si je regarde une video avec airvideo sur mon ipad, il n'y a aucun problème! 
En conclusion je suppose que le problème provient bien de l'apple TV.... moi qui n'ait pas installer Lion pour garder XBMC.....  

Jice


----------



## Rem64 (3 Août 2011)

Restaure le logiciel avec le câble micro USB
Puis teste. Si ça marche re jailbreak et reteste.
Si ça marche tant mieux.

Sinon restaure encore une fois et prends la direction d'un apple store muni de ton apple tv et de la facture!


----------



## jice69 (4 Août 2011)

yep, c'est effectivement la solution finale que je voulais éviter mais bon.... car pour jailbreaker j'avais dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois et m'étais arracher les cheveux malgré les tutos qui sont bien faits.

Au moins je serai fixé si c'est un problème physique....

J'essaierai peut-être ce soir.:sleep::sleep:


----------



## sebMacNewGen (7 Août 2011)

J'avais le même soucis en début de semaine. Le problème était du au système de mise à jour de l'apple TV. La solution c'est d'empêcher l'atv d'aller chercher les mises a jours.

J'ai appliqué la solution qui est décrite sur ce lien: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=96685

et pour moi ça marche super, plus de plantage.
a+


----------

